# horse quotes i base my life on



## Waybueno

I dont have a picture for the quote but this is my favorite. " A good rider can hear their horse talk, a bad rider cant hear their horse even when he screams, but a great rider can hear their horse whisper".


----------



## payette

If wishes were horses, beggers would ride. . . .


----------



## bulletshaunforever

Life is good...horses make it better


----------



## MyBoyPuck

If ponies were human, they would all be in jail.


----------



## JessieleeZ

i have plans to get " The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears.' tattooed on me


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Not necessarily horse quotes, but very applicable to horses. 

"Pain is guaranteed, suffering is up to you." -Taos Muncy

"The dictionary is the only place success comes before work." -Vince Lombardi


----------



## Dark Intentions

Here's a couple I like.

"A lovely horse is always an experience….. It is an emotional experience of the kind that is spoiled by words."

"If life hands you reins, take them without question and ride into a world of paradise"

"Even the Greenest horse has something to teach the greatest rider"

"Some people will doubt that you can win but if you have faith in your horse, you can accomplish anything "


----------



## karebear444

Waybueno said:


> I dont have a picture for the quote but this is my favorite. " A good rider can hear their horse talk, a bad rider cant hear their horse even when he screams, but a great rider can hear their horse whisper".


Hmmm... sounds just like my signature very nice quote


----------



## EveningShadows

"Never ride faster than your Guardian angel can fly"


----------



## LaYuqwam111

nice ones


----------

